# das wort "geburtstag" in 50 sprachen übersetzen. 34 left



## cater (12. November 2001)

hi,

ich brauche unbedingt eure unterstützung! und zwar hab ich mir vorgenommen, "geburtstag" in 50 _verschiedenen_ sprachen auf nen cover für eben nen geburtstagsgeschenk zu kriegen.

mein problem ist jetzt nur, dass ich nach 16 sprachen gemerkt habe, das mir die online-übersetzer ausgehen und soviele langenscheidts hab ich auch net =( was tun?

deshalb jetzt meine bitte, alle von euch, die zwei- oder mehrsprachig sind, bitte gebt mir ne übersetzung oder nen online-übersetzer für das wort "geburtstag".

zur info, welche sprachen ich SCHON HABE: 
norwegisch, italienisch, englisch , französisch, spanisch, portugiesisch, dänisch, schwedisch, tschechisch, polnisch, türkisch, esperanto, kiswahili, ungarisch, klingonisch, lateinisch.

und welche mir noch einfielen: finnisch, griechisch, chinesisch (wär ja nicht schlecht =), holländisch..

hoffentlich gibts überhaupt so viele sprachen.

BITTE, BITTE HELFT MIR!!! danke..

carlo


----------



## Moartel (15. November 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von cater _
> *esperanto [...] lateinisch *


Das 2te lass ich mir noch eingehen obwohl das wohl mehr ein Anachronismus unseres Bildungssystems als eine Sprache ist. Sonst würde ich dringend noch zu Altgriechisch und Hebräisch raten.
Das erste ist ja mehr eine ABM als eine Sprache. Wer spricht das schon?


> klingonisch


vulkanisch


----------



## cater (27. November 2001)

also ich habs jetzt auch allein geschaft =) 

wen's iteressiert, bei yourdictionary.com gibt es seeehr viele links zu wörterbüchern der verschiedensten sprachen:

yourdictionary.com 

carlo


----------

